# Antique faucets



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I have had these since I was a cub. I got them from my Dad's shop 30 years ago. I cut the shanks off to display them. I wish I wouldn't have so I could rebuild them and put them in use.......oh well


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> I have had these since I was a cub. I got them from my Dad's shop 30 years ago. I cut the shanks off to display them. I wish I wouldn't have so I could rebuild them and put them in use.......oh well


 Shame that you cut the shanks off.Those would fetch quite a bit of cash in tact.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh well. They still look cool.


----------



## tallpines (Jan 5, 2011)

*faucet*

you could drill and tap the shank holes, and use 1/2 inch brass nipples to put it back into use


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love old antique stuff, any idea the year those were made? I'd love to know. They look ancient, like maybe late 1800's or early 1900's.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Holy **** dude, 





 

I did work for a well known lawyer group down in covington kentucky, building had 6 of these faucets like you have pictured.

What was happening was the brass was rotting away, the course thread of the stems was slowly destroying itself, along with the end of the stem itself in a bad way.

Customer wanted me to find the new replacement stems like it was yesterday, I looked online to the point of exhaustion and gave up.

I haven't done work for him ever since, might of pissed him off. I tried renovators along with a few others, found the source and they only had the cold stem, not hot. I needed a hot stem on 2 of the 3 sets.

I really did not like working on them knowing their condition and I didn't want to spend 3 hours on the internet, calling others trying to find the product without pay. 

He might of picked up that I didn't deem him as important as he wanted me to be. Some jobs are truly worth losing if that's the case.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me know if you can get stems for those faucets... I can sell them.


----------

